# Recommended Champ Kit (Canadian supplier)?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd like to build a Champ and mount it in a head cabinet. Even adding a vibro circuit would be interesting.

So what I need is a kit with no cab and no speaker. Mojotone makes one but it would have to come from the States and right now I'm more inclined to buy Canadian.

Can anyone here please recommend such a kit hopefully that ships from Canada?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Trinity Triton Kit


I have never used one of these but I think they are Canadian.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Trinity is the best in Canada. Tech support is an email away. But you are still paying in USD because everything they buy is from USA


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm also going to reach out to a local parts supplier who I think has most of what I need to see how much of a hit I'd take buying components piece meal.

I won't need a cab or speaker, but everything else.

I'm a little late to do this I guess. I should have done so a few weeks ago as I'm likely to be back in my normal office by the time I get anything.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I'm also going to reach out to a local parts supplier who I think has most of what I need to see how much of a hit I'd take buying components piece meal.
> 
> I won't need a cab or speaker, but everything else.
> 
> I'm a little late to do this I guess. I should have done so a few weeks ago as I'm likely to be back in my normal office by the time I get anything.


There are not very many parts in a champ. If you can source components it’s likely much cheaper. That’s probably what I’ll do next time. I got a cheap kit from someone on the forum and then I replaced almost all of the caps and resistors.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> There are not very many parts in a champ. If you can source components it’s likely much cheaper. That’s probably what I’ll do next time. I got a cheap kit from someone on the forum and then I replaced almost all of the caps and resistors.



Yes, I'm coming to the same conclusion. I'd be asking Derek Bell to make a head cab for me and I don't need a speaker so that leaves a relatively short list of what seem to be garden variety components and a chassis.


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Yes, I'm coming to the same conclusion. I'd be asking Derek Bell to make a head cab for me and I don't need a speaker so that leaves a relatively short list of what seem to be garden variety components and a chassis.


Stephen at Trinity would likely sell you a chassis stand-alone (maybe a board too). Almost everything else you can get from Nextgen (but not everything).

Amplifiedparts down south is a good option but shipping is a kick in the...


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> Trinity is the best in Canada. Tech support is an email away. But you are still paying in USD because everything they buy is from USA


I recently commissioned Trinity to build me a Tweed with no speaker. Stephen gave me a break on the exchange rate.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jimsz said:


> I recently commissioned Trinity to build me a Tweed with no speaker. Stephen gave me a break on the exchange rate.


exchange rate? thats really nice of him.., its why I love shopping within Canada, getting a break on the exchange rate


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

vadsy said:


> exchange rate? thats really nice of him.., its why I love shopping within Canada, getting a break on the exchange rate


It is weird, bu they put all their prices up in US dollars. 

The cost of the build was $1525US, which is $2124CDN plus GST making it $2230, but the price he gave me was $1600CDN taxes in. That's at par.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jimsz said:


> It is weird, bu they put all their prices up in US dollars.
> 
> The cost of the build was $1525US, which is $2124CDN plus GST making it $2230, but the price he gave me was $1600CDN taxes in. That's at par.


I'm glad you guys were able to work out a deal. 

I've bought from them myself and it was because of their reputation and this forums recommendation, I was not disappointed. That being said I dislike trying to shop 'local' in US funds.


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow. That's a good deal. Trinity is not cheap but it is good quality (chassis+components) and the cabs are made in Ontario as well (Derek @ Veteran Guitar Cabinets). The circuits are solid and won't flame out on you.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I'm glad you guys were able to work out a deal.
> 
> I've bought from them myself and it was because of their reputation and this forums recommendation, I was not disappointed. That being said I dislike trying to shop 'local' in US funds.


That's interesting, I'm assuming it's on principle? Personally, I don't care if they price it out in Krugerrand, Pecos or Yen, it's all just money.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

_Knighthawk_ said:


> Wow. That's a good deal. Trinity is not cheap but it is good quality (chassis+components) and the cabs are made in Ontario as well (Derek @ Veteran Guitar Cabinets). The circuits are solid and won't flame out on you.


I agree, great deal for the quality of their products. I also think Stephen is doing a real solid for selling to me at par. I was expecting to pay full US dollar price.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

It was either Trinity or Victoria. The cost of Victoria was more and I would have had to pay full US dollar price, as well as shipping, border fees and both GST and PST taxes. I prefer to buy Canadian quality if I can get it.


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

jimsz said:


> That's interesting, I'm assuming it's on principle? Personally, I don't care if they price it out in Krugerrand, Pecos or Yen, it's all just money.


I'd like to be able to use Bitcoin or Ethereum rather than the fiat currencies. One day maybe.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jimsz said:


> That's interesting, I'm assuming it's on principle? Personally, I don't care if they price it out in Krugerrand, Pecos or Yen, it's all just money.


yea, I guess it's principle. but not a big deal as beggars can't be choosers sometimes as it was limited selection on the Canadian side of the border for amp kits.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

vadsy said:


> yea, I guess it's principle. but not a big deal as beggars can't be choosers sometimes as it was limited selection on the Canadian side of the border for amp kits.


I hear you loud and clear on that, there's a fair amount of selection we don't get in Canada and are often forced to buy from the US or elsewhere.


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

jimsz said:


> I hear you loud and clear on that, there's a fair amount of selection we don't get in Canada and are often forced to buy from the US or elsewhere.


I try to buy from Canadian companies whenever possible but some things I can't get:

MM trannys, Weber speakers, random pots, resistors and capacitors that are not available here.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I messaged them to get some pricing. I figure I’ll need some more projects after I’m done my current one


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

RBlakeney said:


> I messaged them to get some pricing. I figure I’ll need some more projects after I’m done my current one


Cool! I look forward to following the new exploits.

Way back in late March I ordered a 2550 kit from Ceriatone. They went in to lockdown shortly thereafter and it still hasn't shipped.


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

RBlakeney said:


> I messaged them to get some pricing. I figure I’ll need some more projects after I’m done my current one


Cool! I look forward to following the new exploits.

Way back in late March I ordered a 2550 kit fr


----------

